# Bolt vox search big step backwards?



## casterle (Jul 19, 2008)

I was shocked to find I can't use voice in the search box on my new Bolt. if I'm not missing something and this is indeed the case, it's a big step back from my Romio where I could use the keyboard on my Slide Pro remote to enter the search terms.

Since searching is central to the concept of a "unified" system as Bolt purports to be, this is a major problem IMHO.

I know I can use my Slide remote with my Bolt, but why should I have to juggle two remotes?

Is TiVo working on fixing this?


----------



## tthkbw (Aug 16, 2010)

Tivo doesn't do voice to text, so it doesn't work to fill in the search box.

Instead, Tivo voice does search directly and in my experience is quite good at it. However, the results of a search when done using voice are presented quite differently from those done using the search box.

If you use the search box, you get a list and the list is refined as you enter keystrokes. The list will include refinement suggestions. For example, if you text search for 'football', some of the options will be more refined searches like 'NFL football' or 'NCAA football'. With voice, you get big blocks (sort of like screen shots) showing specific shows found like Bears vs Lions, or Notre Dame vs Michigan, but you also get some of the same refinement options, but presented graphically rather than in a list. It's quite different, but still pretty effective in my experience.

I'm curious if you tried the voice command while in the search box. I did--so instead of typing 'football' I pressed the microphone button and said "football". The result was access to the same voice search function as if I wasn't in the text search box at all.

So, no, the Tivo voice doesn't do speech to text for filling in text fields, but it can still be quite effective (although different) when you want to search.

For a good overview about Tivo voice commands, see this web page: Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

casterle said:


> I was shocked to find I can't use voice in the search box on my new Bolt. if I'm not missing something and this is indeed the case, it's a big step back from my Romio where I could use the keyboard on my Slide Pro remote to enter the search terms.


With the Search box, you can find items that are in the TiVo database and that conform to your One Pass or Recording limits. I look at the search/find ability of TE4 a slim version of Google or Amazon. If I say "Gone with the wind", it offers to create a wish list. But it does find it.


----------

